# Bush or tree ID?



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

My Brother in Law is trying to ID this tree or bush. It's in his back yard in the woods. The leaves look sort of like cherry leaves but I'm not sure what those reddish things are. Any ideas? He said it was about 12 ft tall.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Does it have some type of bloom or fruit?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.all-creatures.org/pica/ftshl-cherry-bl.html

Wild black cherry- prunus serotina?


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

where I want to said:


> http://www.all-creatures.org/pica/ftshl-cherry-bl.html
> 
> Wild black cherry- prunus serotina?


Yes, I think that's it! Thanks so much! I'll pass the link onto my brother in law. I never could find any pictures with the "red things". Your link shows some of them.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Does it have some type of bloom or fruit?


Thanks for answering my post. Sorry not to reply sooner, flowergurl. It doesn't have either fruit or flowers yet, as far as I know.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

No worries.  Well done Where I Want To. :happy2:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Those red things are stipules. Not that I knew it before this search.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Those red things are stipules. Not that I knew it before this search.


I tried to find out what they were but didn't have any success. It's always good to learn new things. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

VA Susan said:


> I tried to find out what they were but didn't have any success. It's always good to learn new things. Thanks for the information!


Wilted Wild Cherry leaves can be toxic to livestock
The wood is wonderful to use for smoking meats


----------

